# Is GH a waste without insulin ?



## tunaman (Sep 16, 2016)

As the title suggests is GH simply a waste of money for muscle building, without using it in conjunction with insulin?

I know there's loads of other benefits etc, but just talking specifically about muscle building in this post.

cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Pscarb


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

tunaman said:


> As the title suggests is GH simply a waste of money for muscle building, without using it in conjunction with insulin?
> 
> I know there's loads of other benefits etc, but just talking specifically about muscle building in this post.
> 
> cheers


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/190042-body-composition-response-to-exogenous-gh-while-training-in-highly-conditioned-adults/?do=embed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH does not rely on insulin for its action to convert to IGF-1 so the simple answer is NO GH is not useless without insulin......


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

GH is extremely beneficial but not a big mass builder.

Insulin is a great mass builder but can easily add more fat than muscle especially if your not on top of your diet.

Combined you can get the mass from insulin but stay leaner (along with all other benifits of GH). Of course this combo is usually ran along side AAS which will help on both fronts (mass and lean-ness).

BTW I've never ran GH, I have done peptides+slin combo though. I'm just regurgitating info I've read on here.


----------

